# Planer Infeed/Outfeed Table



## LakelandDave (Dec 25, 2009)

I plan on building infeed and outfeed tables for a DeWalt DW735 planer. The tables will be a demountable type with folding legs. Storage of the demounted tables will not be a problem regardless of length, but obviously in a small shop, the longer the tables are while in use the more they will be in the way. Most of my planing needs will be for lengths in the 3' to 6' range - but occasionally up to 8'. I am currently considering 3' to 4' for the length of each table - but perhaps shorter would be ok. With these parameters, what would you consider an optimal length - and why?

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have that planer, with the Dewalt accessory tables and cart. If I were to make one, it would probably be a 1 piece, that would serve as in and out feed, You know they would line up right if its' all 1 piece. Sawhorses would support the ends. 6 feet would probably work for me, the add on tables are really all I need. If your tables are as good as the rest of your work, it'll be fine.


----------



## LakelandDave (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for your comment, hairy. I've seen some articles about the single (through) table, and that definitely has some merit. I also read an article some time ago by someone who thought a major part (if not all) snipe problems could be solved through slight elevation of the outer end of the infeed table. I don't know how valid that is, but it's one reason I settled on two separate tables. The other reason is because I think I can make them in such a way that 'paired-up' they can double as an outfeed table on my table saw. When I get the tables built, if that works out, I'll do a blog on it.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks like this post is a bit old now, but did anyone come up with a good idea for planer infeed / outfeed support? I like two-piece designs better for two reasons…
1. The ends can be adjusted slightly higher than the planer bed to eliminate snipe. 
2. The factory depth stops and ruler will still be accurate. When installing a long one-piece feed support, it will require re-setting the depth stops. Also, you will have to subtract the depth of the support to get the true stock thickness (ie: the thickness gauge will be wrong).

I built two melamine supports for my Dewalt 735 - 18" long on the infeed side, and 24" long on the outfeed. That was all it took to eliminate snipe on mine. The only thing you see on the board is the shiny spot where the infeed roller grabs the board, but there is no measurable snipe. Anyways, that setup worked until I mounted the planer on a Dewalt 7350 planer stand. The stand really makes it easy to move around the shop, however now there is nothing to put my feed supports on (previously I was using a sheet of melamine on sawhorses).


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

At the time I built my planer infeed/outfeed support table I had little to no equipment for building anything more. I have found this arrangement (on the floor) much more useful than I originally imagined:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/34959

I am sure I will come back to this and improve my "planer table" once I get my workbench completed. Had some things come up and delay things but that's how things go sometimes…


----------



## LakelandDave (Dec 25, 2009)

Old indeed, pinto. I did come up with a design, but didn't complete it because I had an immediate need at the time I wrote the question, and instead jury-rigged an on-feed table using a K.D. shop table base combined with a pair of bolted-on rollers. For the out-feed, I also used a pair of the same type rollers (salvaged commercial dishwasher rollers) clamped to my floor-mounted drill press table, lowered to the correct height.

My design idea, though, was fairly simple - with the on-feed and out-feed the same construction. Each consisted of a smooth top the same width as the cast planer table (I intended to use MDF with a Poly and wax finish). Each long edge would have a 1" x 2" vertical edging flush with the MDF top. The edging would extend past the edge of the planer bed, with a pin or bolt connection to hold it flush and in place. Nested between the edges near the outer end would be a pair of folding legs similar to a card table with an adjustable foot for leveling. I had planned to store these on a nearby wall. Perhaps this will give you some ideas you can use.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Dave,
I really like the idea of using rollers, as I have recently had some feeding trouble when trying to finish-plane my workbench top halves that are 3" x 12" x 8' long. That much wood (over 100lbs) does NOT like to slide along plywood very well and required much assistance at both ends of the feed tables of my 13" lunchbox.

Once I finish my workbench, I am sure I will come back to my planer and configure a more robust and permanent planer feed table setup. Though I do have to says that my current setup sure works well for a quick-n-dirty solution.


----------

